# Any other Kukri Lovers here



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Not going to lie, I first learned about this knife when I saw the Deadliest Warrior Gurkha's vs French Foreign Legion Episode. Afterwords I started to read about them. Seems they are extremely versatile as woods blades not to mention intimidating as hell.









Got this one from Ex Gurkha Kukri House. Its the 10 Inch Jungle Issue. Sucker is really sharp now and it destroyed some of the brush around the house. Great first knife but I think I want to get a Cold Steel as a working blade.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes sir I do, have liked them since I saw a 4th reg gurkha use it so effectively -he gave me my first showed me a little how to handle it and it road on my pack and in my hand for a long long time -I have a cold steel the cheaper one it is a tad heavy but that weight = more momentum for chopping stuff it is razor sharp and have know doubts if it I could take a persons arm off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Can't say I'm a Kukri lover, but I will admit that knife is one bad looking Mamma-Jamma.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I carry one on my pack when backpacking. I prefer the Kukuri over the traditional machate any day.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

toolmanky said:


> Not going to lie, I first learned about this knife when I saw the Deadliest Warrior Gurkha's vs French Foreign Legion Episode. Afterwords I started to read about them. Seems they are extremely versatile as woods blades not to mention intimidating as hell.
> 
> View attachment 11304
> 
> ...


Be warned. The cold steel kukri is a curved machete, not a kukri. The kukri is defined by its thickness and weight along the spine. That extra weight is what gives it the chopping power and versatility it is known for.

They are an excellent overhand fighting knife, and have the multi purpose functionality that a prepper needs.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no man cold steel does make kukri's try the royal for about 30 bucks -your thinking of the 15 dollar heavy machete but hey they both work and are anything but flimsy.
the kukri is anything but just an overhand swing and chop it has a technique both offensive and defensive. use a reverse grip and lay the backside of the blade against your forearm then think defense for a second or two, tell me what you think? some (not all) of the chopping power comes from the curved blade it just bites deeper.
they also derived from the Greek kopis sword.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> no man cold steel does make kukri's try the royal for about 30 bucks -your thinking of the 15 dollar heavy machete but hey they both work and are anything but flimsy.
> the kukri is anything but just an overhand swing and chop it has a technique both offensive and defensive. use a reverse grip and lay the blade against your forearm then think defense for a second or two, tell me what you think? some (not all) of the chopping power comes from the curved blade it just bites deeper.
> they also derived from the Greek kopis sword.


When you say the cheaper one are you talking about the Cold Steel Gurkha Kukri? That's the one I would love to have, actually I would love to have the San Mai III Kukri San Mai III Gurkha Kukri - Cold Steel Knives. I just have a hard time ponying up that kind of cash for a knife that cost as much as my ar-15 did


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

lol yeah I feel your pain no the royal kukri it's about 30-40 dollars the other one which I like just as much costs like 15 or 20 but it not quite a true kukri.

the one the gurka gave me is more a dress peace it is functional and sturdy but the handle is made out of mammoth bone and the steel was hand foraged so even though it my be worth 50 bucks or so to me it is priceless.


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have the cold steel Kukri machete. I like it and use/abuse it doing yard work.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a wwII one in decent shape, that I have been having since the 90s. its stored somewhere, have been looking around for it. my buddy order one out of a buds magazine about 2 months back. real nice but no edge at all. the cutting edge is about a 1/4 inch thick, it would take some work to bring it into the fight. ive been looking for mine since his came in. its locked up in a box with other wwII blades somewhere around. I will post up when I find it.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

My son got the Kukri machete from Cold Steel, I have found that to be the best gardening tool around! I have it hanging in my garage and use it for chopping all kinds of stuff down.

Quoting Mr. Toolmanky I would love to have the San Mai III Gurkha Kukri - from Cold Steel, I just have to save up the $$ for it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes Dirk but spending the $$ that could buy something more useful s a better idea in my book cause when you spend a wad on something like that you tend to become attached to it.
other than that the kukri is the original ginsue I have even cleaned bluegill with mine.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I keep one in the back of my car. I have all manner of knives and machetes but the Kukri is hand's down the baddest looking mo-fo!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm more of a deep belly Bowie Knife man my self, but there are similarities between them.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, I like the Khukri, ever since I read about the Ghurka's at Monte Casino. The German Parachute Division held a castle, and the Ghurka's were ordered to take it. They worked their way up the mountain, and were shot to pieces. But, they kept fighting, they are fearless.
Later on, and elsewhere, the Ghurka's caught that same unit by surprise. And they launched into them with khukri's.
And, the German's lost that round, a lot of them were decapitated.

Today the Ghurka's work with the SAS, and they still carry khukri's. Reading about them made me a fan of the knife.
1/9 Gurkha Rifles • Monte Cassino

View attachment 11732
Amazon.com $23, includes S&H. I figured that I would post it, somebody is bound to want one.
http://www.amazon.com/Whetstone-Cutlery-Gurkha-Service-Sheath/dp/B002E82AOA/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_cp_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0EE15CE77TFG65DEF2XV


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, I like the Khukri, ever since I read about the Ghurka's at Monte Casino. The German Parachute Division held a castle, and the Ghurka's were ordered to take it. They worked their way up the mountain, and were shot to pieces. But, they kept fighting, they are fearless.
> Later on, and elsewhere, the Ghurka's caught that same unit by surprise. And they launched into them with khukri's.
> And, the German's lost that round, a lot of them were decapitated.
> 
> ...


still looking for mine....
get ready to put a file or grinder to make a edge...its about 1/8 of a inch thick edge on them..would have to be heated to cut butter.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Hardcore, sorry to hear it.*

*
"still looking for mine....
get ready to put a file or grinder to make a edge...its about 1/8 of a inch thick edge on them..would have to be heated to cut butter." * 

Well that's disheartening, and it seems like I can't get anything right these days. I am not saying that you are wrong, it is just that I never know when I am right.
Cutting corners is the new way to save money, and it is causing havoc, you never know what you are getting. So I will take your word for it, some of them require a grinding wheel.

At RugerForum.net, I read a thread about a QC problem, with two Ruger's--NIB. And I have seen threads at other gun forums, about other guns: like the XD, M&P, etc...
I think there has been a decline in quality control, in general, on many things.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Nepal Khukuri House - Genuine Nepalese Khukuri Exporter Where I got mine

10 Inch Hand Forged Blade Full Tang Jungle Kukri, Nepalese Gurkha Khukuri Knife Online The model I got. Since I had it sharpened its amazing. I couldn't imagine paying 500 for a cold steel one


----------



## MedicYeti (Sep 2, 2015)

I have one I got from a company that imports them from Nepal. It sat around for years in a box and even started to rust before I took it back out. After some TLC it has found a home in my car and also gets used for yard work any time minor chopping needs to be done.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The Condor Kukri is a brute, good chopper.


----------

